# Neve Covilhã 10 Janeiro 2010



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 17:31)

Fotos do dia de hoje neste momento continua a nevar e a acumular


----------



## lsalvador (10 Jan 2010 às 17:35)

Brutal e o cão deve ter adorado....


----------



## Mjhb (10 Jan 2010 às 18:46)

lsalvador disse:


> Brutal e o cão deve ter adorado....



Adorou de certeza.

Os meus dois andavam eufóricos...


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jan 2010 às 19:00)

*spiritmind*, o local é sem dúvida invejável não só pela cota como também por estar perto de zona de neves frequentes o que por si só é já um grande privilégio, daí conseguires excelentes registos. 

Grande mascote o *Husky* que apresentas, é uma das raças de cães que mais aprecio, é de facto lindíssimo...


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 19:03)

Grandes postais, spiritmind, captaste a grandeza dos elementos.


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

Que belas fotos!

Foi um grande dia aí na cova da Beira!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

Belas fotos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (10 Jan 2010 às 21:30)

Grandes Fotos   Adorei!!


----------



## Black_Heart (10 Jan 2010 às 21:52)

Grandes fotos, parabens 
Mais tarde tens de fazer um Timelapse 

P.S: Mais tarde colocarei aqui algumas fotos


----------



## ACalado (10 Jan 2010 às 21:54)

Black_Heart disse:


> Grandes fotos, parabens
> Mais tarde tens de fazer um Timelapse
> 
> P.S: Mais tarde colocarei aqui algumas fotos



Obrigado a todos sim estou a pensar fazer


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 22:22)

Muito boas fotos
Bela acumulação


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia deixo mais umas fotos de ontem a noite e desta manhã até parece que estou nos Alpes


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Jan 2010 às 12:47)

Fotos totalmente brutais


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 14:43)

Fotos espectaculares!...Gostei sobretudo da foto onde apanhas uma boa parte da Cova da Beira, pois, a estas latitudes, não é todos os dias que zonas com pouco mais de 400 m registam estas acumulações.

Apesar de não indicares valores, por algumas das tuas fotos, estimo uma acumulação média, na cidade, da ordem dos 10 cm. Ou estarei enganado?

A isto já se pode chamar um nevão! Melhor que isto, até onde chega a minha memória de 36 anos, apenas os grandes nevões dos carnavais de 1983 e de 1991.

P.S. - A única nota negativa foi este nevão não me ter apanhado aí em cima...Mas poder seguir a nevada pela tua webcam já foi bem bom!


----------



## vitamos (11 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

Grandes fotos


----------



## Dan (11 Jan 2010 às 15:56)

Acumulou bastante. Boas fotos


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2010 às 16:05)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Fotos espectaculares!...Gostei sobretudo da foto onde apanhas uma boa parte da Cova da Beira, pois, a estas latitudes, não é todos os dias que zonas com pouco mais de 400 m registam estas acumulações.
> 
> Apesar de não indicares valores, por algumas das tuas fotos, estimo uma acumulação média, na cidade, da ordem dos 10 cm. Ou estarei enganado?
> 
> ...



Obrigado  a nível de acumulações a foto que mostra o telhado estive a medir e tinha 13cm


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2010 às 16:10)

Grande grande momento Spiritmind! 

Foi realmente um espectáculo de dia, sempre a nevar! E eu a seguir desde o primeiríssimo floco!  Só abandonei o seguimento quando pela minha territa também começou a ser notícia a neve! 

Que acumulações houve ai na tua zona? E na parte mais baixa da cidade sabes?

Pelas tuas fotos e com a carga que caiu pela noite, parecem-me 10 a 15 cm não? 

Depois deste-lhe um retoque todo "artístico e tal" e saíram imagens lindas como esta, que só apetece ter num quadro por cima da lareira na sala! 






Sei que não interessa nada para o caso, mas aposto que ou trabalhas no ramo das artes gráficas ou da fotografia... 

Obrigado pela partilha e por andares ao frio por todos nós!

Duplamente parabéns!   (Pelo registo deste tão raro momento e por teres uma webcam online a deixar-nos espreitar constantemente o que se passa ai ).


----------



## Black_Heart (11 Jan 2010 às 16:17)

Tal como prometido, aqui deixo a minha contribuição:


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 16:19)

Belas fotos

Desta vez foi a região centro a grande previlegiada pela neve


----------



## ACalado (11 Jan 2010 às 16:35)

actioman disse:


> Grande grande momento Spiritmind!
> 
> Foi realmente um espectáculo de dia, sempre a nevar! E eu a seguir desde o primeiríssimo floco!  Só abandonei o seguimento quando pela minha territa também começou a ser notícia a neve!
> 
> ...



Obrigado Actioman  a nível de acumulações na parte baixa deviam ter sido ai uns 5cm como demonstram as magnificas fotos do meu conterrâneo aqui medi 13 cm num mini telhado que tenho no terraço  de facto fui um nevão para recordar,a cova da beira sem excepção ficou coberta de neve. Quanto a aposta mais vale não apostar pois perdias  
Grande abraço


----------



## actioman (11 Jan 2010 às 20:18)

Mais uma dose de belas fotos, desta feita do colega Black_Heart .

Estendo igualmente a minha admiração e assombro, perante a tuas fotografias. São o complemento perfeito para essa bonita cidade, que se divide em parte alta e parte baixa .

A primeira fotografia, podem até rir, mas estive uns bons momentos a tentar entender o que era, depois lá percebi que está deitada! 
É algo que sempre me fascinou, fotos de cursos de água com neve! 

Aqui a deixo na sua correcta posição:








Agora sem dúvida alguma que quer pela candura, quer pela profundidade de campo que consegue transmitir, está é um postal. Muito melhor que muitos dos que se vendem aí na vossa região:







É de cortar a respiração . Que grandes registos que a neve nos permite, sem dúvida. 

Parabéns e muito obrigado por trazerem até aqui um pedacinho da *Covilhã cidade Neve*!!! 

Um abraço.


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

São momentos como estes que nos fazem reflectir que não há nada mais belo do que a Natureza no seu estado puro...

  Obrigado pelo vosso testemunho, o que eu daria para também me deliciar com estas paisagens no nosso próximo encontro.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 21:05)

Mais algumas imagens publicadas nos blogues: 
http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/
http://cavaca.blogs.sapo.pt/
(onde podem ver mais imagens e conhecer o nome dos autores das mesmas.)

São fotos interessantes e que mostram, entre outros, dois espaços recentes e emblemáticos da cidade (Jardim do Lago e Parque da Goldra), em fases diferentes do fenómeno, com o contraste dia/noite.






















































Outro aspecto da cidade (Fonte:http://www.a23online.com/)...





E da Cova da Beira vista da cidade (Fonte:http://www.urbi.ubi.pt/): 






Por último, a situação inversa da imagem anterior, ou seja, a Covilhã vista da Cova da Beira, no dia 11, através de duas fotos publicadas nos blogues: 
http://www.freguesiadoferro.blogspot.com/
http://dokatano.blogspot.com/

Tentem descobrir a cidade no meio da encosta pintada de branco:












ADENDA: Nova e última ronda de imagens dos dias 10 e 11 de Janeiro. Imagens dos blogues:http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/; http://carpinteira.blogspot.com/


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2010 às 21:18)

Absolutamente fantásticas! Quando há neve em quantidade é um gosto fotografar! 

Também estou curioso por ver esse time-lapse, com a quantidade que caiu o efeito deverá ficar espectacular


----------



## PedroNTSantos (11 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

Mais fotos do concelho da Covilhã:

Bouça






Sobral de São Miguel





Tortosendo (ontem e hoje)












Fontes:
http://boucasempre.blogspot.com/
http://sobraldesaomiguel.blogspot.com/
http://www-tortosendo.blogspot.com/


----------



## PedroNTSantos (12 Jan 2010 às 10:40)

Mais fotos da Covilhã, desta vez do dia 11. Fonte: http://www.mafiadacova.blogspot.com/


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2010 às 13:53)

Tal como prometido fica o timelapse da queda de neve de 10/11 Janeiro de 2010.

Espero que gostem


----------



## Black_Heart (12 Jan 2010 às 17:13)

Grande Trabalho, muito bom mesmo. Parabéns 

P.S: boa escolha de música


----------



## ACalado (12 Jan 2010 às 22:13)

Black_Heart disse:


> Grande Trabalho, muito bom mesmo. Parabéns
> 
> P.S: boa escolha de música



Obrigado


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 04:05)

Boas 

O branco, a noite, o dia, a neblina e o tempo, faz dele um timelapse maravilhoso.

E ficas muito bem deitado na neve na ultima foto   

Abraços


----------



## ACalado (13 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> O branco, a noite, o dia, a neblina e o tempo, faz dele um timelapse maravilhoso.
> 
> ...



É verdade todo estes factores reunidos mostram o que de bom tem a Natureza e é por causa de imagens destas que cada vez gostamos mais da meteorologia 

hehe ao menos tenho neve para me deitar   por acaso amigo rebelo também te encontrei  o que levas na pipa  ehehe
abraço


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

spiritmind disse:


> É verdade todo estes factores reunidos mostram o que de bom tem a Natureza e é por causa de imagens destas que cada vez gostamos mais da meteorologia
> 
> hehe ao menos tenho neve para me deitar   por acaso amigo rebelo também te encontrei  o que levas na pipa  ehehe
> abraço



Boas


Fiquei muito bem nessa fotografia  o que vai lá dentro é pó nariz.

Abraços


----------



## Serrano (21 Jan 2010 às 14:06)

A "nossa" Covilhã fica sempre bem nas fotos, ainda melhor com neve...


----------



## Paulo H (21 Jan 2010 às 14:54)

Serrano disse:


> A "nossa" Covilhã fica sempre bem nas fotos, ainda melhor com neve...



Podes crer, que espectáculo!

Sempre linda a Covilhã, cidade neve, de onde sou natural!

É uma sensação fantástica ver toda a Beira Interior abraçada por um fenomenal manto branco. Quando o manto cobre toda a região, a paisagem torna-se surreal, quase siberiana, como se fossemos transportados para outro país. Sensação que é diminuida quando o fenómeno é apenas local.


----------

